# Crufts entries



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Dog World - 05 Breaking news

Crufts entries are out


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

So Blu has 48 other min poodle males to beat :lol:


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, Do you maybe know any cheap (very cheap, if possible ) accommodation somewhere beside where Crufts take place??


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nessie162 said:


> Hey, Do you maybe know any cheap (very cheap, if possible ) accommodation somewhere beside where Crufts take place??


When we were going to stay over night the rooms were all like 3x the price plus a charge for dogs  Decided to go on the coach instead. Only £60odd for mum, me, dog, luggage, space for crate etc :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Nessie162 said:


> Hey, Do you maybe know any cheap (very cheap, if possible ) accommodation somewhere beside where Crufts take place??


you'll be hard pushed to find any we tried end of December and couldn't get anything, try travelodges, you might be lucky.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Novotel, Coventry - just off the M6 - and about 15 minutes from the NEC - we have actually booked on the day before now and got in

Hotel Novotel Coventry M6/J3: travel, stay or vacation, holiday at COVENTRY

==================

Entries are really dropping - the year before last there were around 630 Labs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Is there anyway of finding out the dogs names that are entered, I was wondering if there were any LUA Dalmatians qualified


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Is there anyway of finding out the dogs names that are entered, I was wondering if there were any LUA Dalmatians qualified


The names will be in the catalogue.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> The names will be in the catalogue.


Is that online or at the show?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

At the show, they have been publishing the old schedules and catalogues on the internet but they are a few years behind.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> At the show, they have been publishing the old schedules and catalogues on the internet but they are a few years behind.


DOH! Oh well hopefully they will be one or two there :thumbup: thank you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

A very interesting read  only 176 Great Danes, thought there would be far more than that


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

How do you get the schedules at the show? I tried last year but they wouldn't give me one


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> How do you get the schedules at the show? I tried last year but they wouldn't give me one


You should be able to buy one - most CH shows have "Voucher catalogues" and "non Voucher catalogues" - I know the year I went minus dogs, I was able to buy one for Gundogs, cost me around £6


----------

